# Duplicate library



## DSerafim (May 30, 2010)

Hi! I have been updating my freebsd ports and when i run portsclean -L it show me this:


```
# portsclean -L
** /usr/local/lib/compat/libssh.so.4 is shadowed by /usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4
        /usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4      <- libssh-0.4.2
        /usr/local/lib/compat/libssh.so.4       <- compat7x-i386-7.2.702000.200906.1
 --> Two packages install the same library in different directories!

** /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4 is shadowed by /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4
        /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4      <- phonon-4.4.1
        /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4       <- phonon-4.4.1
 --> Two packages install the same library in different directories!

** /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphononexperimental.so.4 is shadowed by /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphononexperimental.so.4
        /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphononexperimental.so.4  <- phonon-4.4.1
        /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphononexperimental.so.4   <- phonon-4.4.1
 --> Two packages install the same library in different directories!
```

I don't know which library delete or which stay, or any other way to solve this problem. Anyone can help me?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 30, 2010)

2 ideas: 1) Do not delete none. Just rename one of this 2 (/usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4  or  /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4 & /usr/local/lib/libssh.so.4 or /usr/local/lib/compat/libssh.so.4) and when you understand witch is the right then delete the other. Just for begin run your apps from terminal and when system needs one of this libs and is that you have renamed, you will see error that this library is missing so you will understand that you should delete the other because this is needed by your system!
The second idea is to delete one and make link of the other to the first.
For example:


> /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4 is shadowed by /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4
> /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4      <- phonon-4.4.1
> /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4       <- phonon-4.4.1




```
cd /usr/local/kde4/lib/
rm libphonon.so.4 (or just rename it if you afraid to delete it)
cd /usr/local/lib/qt4/
ln -s libphonon.so.4 /usr/local/kde4/lib/libphonon.so.4
```

And make the same for the other.

I am not sure if this 2 will work but give a try.


----------



## wblock@ (May 30, 2010)

DSerafim said:
			
		

> Hi! I have been updating my freebsd ports and when i run portsclean -L it show me this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Leftover from 7.x.  Or maybe OpenSSH installed from a port.

The /usr/local/lib/qt4 phonon libraries are links to the files in /usr/local/kde4 created by the multimedia/phonon port.  Don't know why it does that, but it does it on purpose so there's probably a reason.


----------

